# Music For Strings, Etc.



## matijakrecicmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi!

I kindly invite you to listen to the piece for string orchestra that I composed recently. It is a tribute to the great composers that I admire. It contains percussion technique which I developed in last years.


----------



## matijakrecicmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's my Soundcloud channel where you can find more of my music - Missa Nuptialis (Wedding Mass), pieces for choir, orchestra, violin and piano etc. Welcome!


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Matija, 

That was completely convincing. You really work the textures well. I'm convinced 

Thanks for sharing - we'll await your next composition for string quartet


----------



## matijakrecicmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey,

thank you so much for your response, I really appreciate it! 
I might be actually working on a string quartet very soon =)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Matija, are you a professional composer? I think some of the amateurs and students among us may have been intimidated by the fact that you have real musicians recording your works. Most of the composers here do not even have their works performed, to my knowledge, so it is quite unusual to see someone with actual recordings.

Regardless of all that, I found _Antecessores_ to be a very interesting piece. Well done.


----------



## matijakrecicmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

Crudblud, no, I'm not a professional composer - I'm studying violin and composition at a conservatory.. Also _Antecessores_ was performed by a student orchestra - not a professional one... 
Anyway, thank you...


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Wonderful. You had me from about 0:10 when it becomes clear that the parts are entering one by one, and knowing the title, it was exactly as if the composers' ghosts were arriving one by one to listen.

Do you consider Prokofiev and Bartok to be some of your Antecessores?


----------



## matijakrecicmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you! You're right - I do consider Bartok and Prokofiev as important "antecessores" and beside them few other 20. century composers... I'm happy you heard the things I wanted to tell through this piece!! Thanks!


----------



## matijakrecicmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

About a year ago I composed an encore piece for violin and piano for a composition competition (that I didn't win..). After finishing I realized that in a funny way it reminds me of John Cage... I wanted the piece to be colorful, effective and to have a "relaxed" character.


__
https://soundcloud.com/matijakrecicmusic%2Fimaginary-landscape-of


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

matijakrecicmusic said:


> Here's my Soundcloud channel where you can find more of my music - Missa Nuptialis (Wedding Mass), pieces for choir, orchestra, violin and piano etc. Welcome!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/


I like this piece for string orchestra. I'm listening right now to the Kyrie of your mass. Really good. I like how the music flows very smoothly, you seem very confident in your harmonic language there.


----------



## matijakrecicmusic (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you, aleazk!
I must say, the harmonic development is very important for me, especially in pieces that "have to be" tonal - like a wedding mass... By the way - I wrote this mass for my own wedding. =)


----------

